

Memeoirs Raises $300K To Turn Your Facebook Conversations Into A Book - regularjack
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/18/memeoirs-raises-300k-to-turn-your-facebook-conversations-into-a-book/

======
nakedrobot2
Well, uh, nice, ok, but.... come on!

How about some REAL INNOVATION, PEOPLE?

Not this warmed-over, iterative solipsism. Our technology is circling the
drain of self-perpetuating narcisism. Investors are a spineless bunch who shy
away from anything actually "new and daring". What happened to the "V" in
"Venture Capital"? You know the part where you are actually taking a RISK on
something?

/rant

No offense intended to the Memeoirs guys personally.

"I saw the best minds of my generation, writing spam filters" -Neal Stephenson

~~~
regularjack
Memeoirs co-founder here.

I think I understand where this is coming from because I too sometimes feel
the same. However, I also believe it's possible to create value with
technology that is not a major innovation.

That said, the value Memeoirs creates is the perpetuation of people's "digital
letters". We don't want to live in a world where there is no tangible written
communication and we believe we are not alone.

I would also like to point out that this was not VP money. Our investor is an
Italian printing group who does not usually invest in other companies.

------
pbnjay
Maybe it's just me, but do many people have long, meaningful conversations
with their loved ones over email and/or social media inboxes? Maybe I'm an old
fart or something, but I don't see it.

I've been on Facebook since 2004, and met my wife shortly after that... We've
been FB friends since we started dating, but I can honestly say we have barely
any electronic correspondence. Certainly not enough to fill a book.

------
robodale
Find the pain and you will have no problem with money coming your way. Turning
my Facebook conversations into a book clearly solves one of my deepest, most
painful issues I have today. There is no pain I feel greater right now than
wishing my Facebook conversations were turned into a book.

------
mightypirate
Great idea, excellent execution. Keep up the good work

------
pavelc
well done!

